

Ask HN: How do you name different versions of a file? - iworkforthem

i'm having problems organizing the ppt/pdf files i'm working on right now, i'm not using svn/cvs for these. i was wondering how u guys organize yr files? do u prefix or postfix the filename? or u use _ after each word for better readability? or do u postfix a version count like 1_0 at the end of the file?<p>i.e. i am working a ppt file, i name my ppt file product-demo-v1.0.ppt after i made my revisions, how best can i name it for better readability and traceability?<p>any advice is appreciated.
======
madhouse
I put these files in revision control aswell. But in case I wouldn't be able
to, I'd postfix it with a timestamp:

product-demo-20100922-1050.ppt

If that's too verbose, then product-demo-20100922-N.ppt, where N is an
arbitrary, but increasing number as I save different versions.

But a proper revision control system would be much more valuable, even for
non-text data.

~~~
iworkforthem
Thanks, it could work! I will give it a shot!

------
spuz
Use dropbox: <https://www.dropbox.com/>

Not only is each version of your documents backed up but they are accessible
from anywhere you choose to access them.

------
arethuza
So why not use a proper version control system? I've had some success
persuading finance types to use TortoiseSVN for complex Excel spreadsheets so
I can't see there is much excuse.

